# which tetras for Discus tank?



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I would suggest some black tetra's or even a school of whitecloud minnows... ( cheaper, hardier) 

Both have nice colors to accent.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

And the best part is the Discus will love the White Clouds!


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Depending on what else you are having in the tank, the tank could have a couple more than 6 discus.... People usually say 6 is the least you should have in one tank in order for them do to well, but they do better in even larger groups of 7-8 or so. If you added 1 or 2 more dicsus to the group, it might improve your chances of success. Also, I second the WCMM choice!

-Tim


----------



## Mullsie (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.

I was planning to paint the back of my tank black so it might make the black neon a little hard to spot!
The white cloud is a fish that I know next to nothing about so I'll have a look next time I'm at the LFS. I thought the white cloud was a colder water fish? would they do okay in 27degrees? If you could tell me a little more about this fish that would be great. I need to do a little research.
More Discus sounds like a good idea! I have read they are less aggressive in a large group or at least it is a bit more spead out, is this true?
In the mean time I've been leaning toward the Prisilla tetra, so I'll have a look at the white cloud and see how they would look together.


----------



## Pooks73 (Aug 1, 2002)

white clouds are cool water fish, and probably won't be too happy in a discus tank. i'm sure that they can survive and all, but their life span will probably be shortened dramatically. 

i don't know about adding more discus to the tank, especially if there's going to be other fish. discus need more that 10 gallons each, the amount of space increases as the number of fish increase. for instance, you can do a maited pair in a 29 gallon and it works very well, and you'd need at least a 40 gallon to house 3 properly. discus get big, think dinner plates. 6 in a 90 is a good amount, more and i think that you'll create issues with space, and possibly aggression due to pairing and breeding. discus are still cichlids, and can get very nasty with each other and other fish in their tank. also, 90 gallon tanks are tall, not long, the the fish that can live properly in it are different. if you had a 125 gallon (6 foot tank), then you could do 8 or 9 easily, as there's more swimming room. a 90 gallon is limited as to the lengh that the fish have to move in, so with larger fish you can't keep as many comfortably.

as for tetas, i keep cardinals with mine, but there are other options. rummy nose tetras are an excellent choice for discus tanks, phantoms can work, as can green fires. what you want is a tetra that is non-aggressive, will not bother the discus (fin nipping, aggression, etc.), and will not out compete the discus for food (although it's hard to imagine that any tetra can!).


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hmmm, I have heard differing opinions over at the discus forum at AW forums... Discus are cichlids, but among the more tepid ones if kept correctly. I feel you just had a bare tank, then 9 in a 90 gallon would be too much, but if it is planted, then the fish feel safer and more secure. In a planted you could easily house at least 7 IMO.

With the aggression, it is win-win with more discus, unless you go way overboard. You were right, it is the fact that there is less aggression and that it is spread out more. Discus belong in groups and will feel unsecure in small groups. That is why if you have 3-4 un-mated discus in a 40 gallon tank, they won't do as well as 6 in a 55. There is a "pecking order", but it is not as much of an issue with more discus. 

Also, the WCMM might not be at home in a discus tank, but harlquin rasboras might do well. The discus would cause them to school tightly as well. 

-Tim


----------



## jay60640 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have kept a school of 12 Congo tetras successfully with discus in a smaller tank. They are not South American and can compete with discus for food, but they are beautiful when the males are full grown and displaying for the females. If you keep all the fish well fed, they are a great schooling fish for discus and won't end up as lunch like white clouds can.


----------



## Mullsie (Feb 13, 2003)

Everything I've read also seems to comfirm that about white clouds. I think I'll try 7 discus and see how they go, any more and the maintinace may be too much for me (a few more would be tempting though).

jay60640 thanks for the post, I myself have already kept Congos with Discus. I had 7 Congos with 6 Discus in a 40 gal (I know very crouded) they worked very well but, when I turned the light on in the morning the Congos would freak out darting all over the tank thus spooking the Discus sending them shooting off all over the tank. I always wondered what caused this behaviour as I didn't think it was the norm with these fish. I would be interested to hear if you had the same experience or not. I will agree they did look very good and if I did not have this problem would probably get them again.


----------



## ari_wh (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi... I am new in this forum, but not new to discus. If you want to put tetras with discus, make sure they are already good size before you put them in. I have kept cardinals and rummy noses with mine, and they are all doing fine in 28-29 deg C water. 

If you buy them too small, the discus would think they were food. I have lost several cardinals that I put in my tank, simply because they were too small, but the bigger ones are fine. They will be expensive snacks for discus, indeed... they love hunting them down, as they are cichlids after all. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Regards, Ari


----------



## jay60640 (Apr 16, 2003)

Mullsie,

Is your tank planted? My congos were not that skitterish. Perhaps you should put your light on a timer and have it switched on after dawn so it's not so shocking. Also, having the timer switch it on could eliminate the scariness of a huge shadowy figure walking towards the tank in the dark.

Hope that helps,
Jay


----------



## Mullsie (Feb 13, 2003)

Ari,

I think I'll put the tetras in first to cycle the tank and then after about 6 weeks I'll get the discus. I want to make sure the tetras are disease free as I have been burned before but putting in some harliquins in after I had established Discus in my current tank. I'll get small discus also (cheaper) which should help. Thanks for the advice.

Jay,

My tank was planted but not heavily, 3 large swords. But with only about 1 watt per gallon I't wasn't very bright. I'm starting to thing the water conditions may have had something to do with it as the ph was down to 5.5 at one stage.


----------

